# sport activities for 3+5 year old boys!?



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey everyone, my sons are in need of some outlet for their energy, me too. We are in Limassol, and I already know that groups like cubs etc are for older children.

Does anyone know of clubs or lessons...swimming, football etc that takes 3 and 5 year olds? We live in Episkopi village...

Thanks for reading!!

steph


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

steph+norm said:


> Hey everyone, my sons are in need of some outlet for their energy, me too. We are in Limassol, and I already know that groups like cubs etc are for older children.
> 
> Does anyone know of clubs or lessons...swimming, football etc that takes 3 and 5 year olds? We live in Episkopi village...
> 
> ...


is there any other children there in need of exercise or just urs


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

They do swimming lessons every day at 2 p.m. at a governmental pool next to the Tsirium stadium. I think the kids can do as many lessons a week as they want and it's really cheap, like €20 or €30 per month. The easiest way to find the pool from Episkopi is to take off at the Ayia Phyla roundabout. When you come from the motorway you need to go down the road a bit, turn into the petrol station if you can, and then head back up towards the motorway, as you can't to a right turn when you come down from the motorway. Just before the roundabout there's an exit on your left and you take this. The pool is on your right about 500-700 metres along the road. There are no signs but there are some big blue metal gates. If you get to the stadium you have gone too far! If you go along at around 2 p.m. you can speak to the woman who is in charge of the classes, I think her name is Antigone. There are several other foreign children and the teachers speak English. 

As I understand, the classes are run by the Limassol municipality and they also have other classes throughout the city. In the summer they run camps for children as young as three, and a friend of my daughter attended last year and loved it!


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

Looking for some information for my kids, I found the website for the club I mentioned. It is the Limassol Nautical Club and their summer camps look fun and are very cheap compared to those run by schools. They take kids aged 4 to 6 so maybe both your boys can take part? Do a search for the club, don't think I can post a link to the website here.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Aase said:


> Looking for some information for my kids, I found the website for the club I mentioned. It is the Limassol Nautical Club and their summer camps look fun and are very cheap compared to those run by schools. They take kids aged 4 to 6 so maybe both your boys can take part? Do a search for the club, don't think I can post a link to the website here.


Aase it is ok to put a link on here which is in response to a request from someone as long as it is not your own business. So please go ahead and give the link so that it there for others benefit.

Regards Veronica


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

Ok, thanks for clarification, here's the link. Looks good, especially the summer camp!

Limassol Nautical Club


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks for the info, will try that. really looking for a regular say weekly session of something. there might be some hope on the bases tho - i am waiting on a call back about a martial arts session suitable for 3+ so fingers crossed!


----------

